# The best knockout I've ever seen...



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

What are 3 the most exciting (one punch or a kick) knockouts you have ever seen?
1) Wanderlei Silva vs Quinton Jackson (PRIDE 28: High Octane)
2) Rich Franklin vs Nate Quarry (UFC 56: Full Force)
3) Gabriel Gonzaga vs Mirko Cro Cop (UFC 70: Nations Collide)


----------



## NecrosisOwns (Dec 30, 2007)

The_Senator said:


> What are 3 the most exciting (one punch) knockouts you have ever seen?
> 1) Wanderlei Silva vs Quinton Jackson (PRIDE 28: High Octane)
> 2) Rich Franklin vs Nate Quarry (UFC 56: Full Force)
> 3) Gabriel Gonzaga vs Mirko Cro Cop (UFC 70: Nations Collide)


Gonzaga vs Cro Cop was a kick to the head not a punch....:thumb02:


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

Franklin dropping Quarry was pretty sweet.

May I put forth a nomination for most BORING one-punch-KO ever?

Look know further than that very same card: Gonzaga vs Kevin Jordan.

Fourteen-and-a-half minutes of crap, and then - BAM! - superman punch.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

The_Senator said:


> What are 3 the most exciting (one punch) knockouts you have ever seen?
> 1) Wanderlei Silva vs Quinton Jackson (PRIDE 28: High Octane)
> 2) Rich Franklin vs Nate Quarry (UFC 56: Full Force)
> 3) Gabriel Gonzaga vs Mirko Cro Cop (UFC 70: Nations Collide)



I don't remember Wanderlei knocking Rampage out with one punch? :confused02:


Here are my top 3 (no specific order):

*1. Roman Zentsov vs Pedro Rizzo (Pride 31: "Dreamers", ironically lol)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXXu-8WAMNg
Just listen to the sound the punch makes when it lands. 

*2. Andrei Arlovski vs Paul Buentello (UFC 55: "Fury")* 
This punch was so awesome that no one even saw it land until the replay.

*3. Hayato Sakurai vs Olaf Alfonso (Pride Bushido 11)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXnCDjolGbs
Might be the most powerful overhand right I've ever seen, this was the precursor to Evans/Liddell.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Gonzaga vs Cro Cop was a kick to the head not a punch....


Sorry, I meant a punch or a kick... just unintentionally skipped it.


> I don't remember Wanderlei knocking Rampage out with one punch?


Yes, you're right. In fact, there were many knees, not just one. My bad.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> I don't remember Wanderlei knocking Rampage out with one punch? :confused02:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a KO, but the best one punch (should have been KO) was the one that Andrei landed on Sylvia in their second fight.

That was one of the best right hands I've ever seen and Timmy got right up from it. 

He earned a lot of respect from me that night.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> Not a KO, but the best one punch (should have been KO) was the one that Andrei landed on Sylvia in their second fight.
> 
> That was one of the best right hands I've ever seen and Timmy got right up from it.
> 
> He earned a lot of respect from me that night.


Yeah, those fights actually came to mind when I was thinking of my favourites, then I remembered Big Tim actually recovered from them, which was pretty remarkable. I think the one Arlovski dropped Tim with in the second fight was the best, it sounded like Tim was hit it the face with a baseball bat.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Jackson/Arona powerbomb was pretty cool. Gotta love Spencer Fisher's flying knee knockout of Matt Wiman.


----------



## largane (Apr 29, 2007)

Kimbo v Petruzelli - nasty powerbomb


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Razor Rob vs Olaf Alfonso (seriously, the guy's mouthpiece went flying. Pure awesome)


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6lNNw0Kq3k


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

> Razor Rob vs Olaf Alfonso (seriously, the guy's mouthpiece went flying. Pure awesome)


 is that the one ?









Franklin vs Quarry was pretty good one


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

I can't believe that the Scott Smith/Pete Sell KO hasn't been mentioned. 

With or without the crazy lead up, that was a great KO!


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> Razor Rob vs Olaf Alfonso (seriously, the guy's mouthpiece went flying. Pure awesome)


Thats definately one of them. I would include Jeremy Stephens recent uppercut KO, and once I saw Matt Brown brutally knock out this kid named Joey Whitt with a flying knee it was great. Anderson's elbow on Fryklund was awesome too. Guillard/Reudiger.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> *3. Hayato Sakurai vs Olaf Alfonso (Pride Bushido 11)*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXnCDjolGbs
> Might be the most powerful overhand right I've ever seen, this was the precursor to Evans/Liddell.


I'm more fond of his KO loss to Razor Rob. That was just awesome.

Oops, looks like it's been mentioned already.

Hmm, more recently, I would have to go with Rashad's KO of Chuck because it looked like he killed him.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Chrisl972 said:


> I can't believe that the Scott Smith/Pete Sell KO hasn't been mentioned.
> 
> With or without the crazy lead up, that was a great KO!


Finally someone brought it up, thats my fave KO ever. I can watch that KO over and over and never get bored.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Rated said:


> I'm more fond of his KO loss to Razor Rob. That was just awesome.
> 
> Oops, looks like it's been mentioned already.
> 
> Hmm, more recently, I would have to go with Rashad's KO of Chuck because it looked like he killed him.


Yeah, but Olaf wasn't completely out from the punch Rob landed. When Sakurai hit him, it was like his soul got knocked out of his body.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

seth petruzelli essentially knocked out an entire organization with a jab on one leg....so yeah...that would be my favourite


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> seth petruzelli essentially knocked out an entire organization with a jab on one leg....so yeah...that would be my favourite


XD

So true.


----------



## TheAbbott (Nov 25, 2008)

I gotta go with Yves Edwards flying kick KO on Josh Thompson. Yves threw his whole body into that kick and was probably the "poster KO" for the UFC at the time:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> seth petruzelli essentially knocked out an entire organization with a jab on one leg....so yeah...that would be my favourite


Haha, i love that because its true.


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah the Evans KO on Chuck was crazy. I mean Chuck was controlling the fight and had to be winning on the score cards, but got anxious came forward and well Evans landed his shot before chuck's could land. 

Seth Petruzelli knockout was the best though. Like Aaronyman said it ended and ORG. I mean the company was hemorrhaging money and was on life support, but Seth's knockout was the proverbial "pulling of the plug". 

I think i speak for everyone when i say thank you Seth for destroying a guy who was way to over hyped. Before that fight happened i was actually talking to a person about Anderson Silva and he had the nerve to bring up Kimbo in the same conversation.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't think Jeremy Stephens' recent uppercut from hell is getting enough love.

This was like a softball pitch, I'm still surprised dudes neck didn't snap.

Anywho


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Most have already been mentioned.

But I really liked Anthony Johnson's KO of Kevin Burns. It was awesome because I was just waiting for it to happen. I knew payback was a bitch:thumb01:

My all time favorite though is Wand putting Jackson through the ropes and blood is just running all over the place.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

I dont understand why some fighters INSIST on throwing absolute bombs when they KNOW the other fighter is out cold.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Igor Vovchancyn vs Francisco Bueno


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAniAqJUBUo


*damn....he was out on his feet.....*


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Although already mentioned 

CroCop vs Vovy
Rashad vs Liddell 

Those are the two best in my book. Their heads seem to move seperately from their bodies as the kick/punch connects. I though Vovy and Liddell were dead.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

It's ****ed, just look how ripped Cro Cop is in that .gif, and look at how old he looks now. How depressing.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Wandy/Jardine
A. Silva/Irvin
Irvin/HA
Kos/Yoshida
and surprised no one has brought up Hansen/Azeredo from Pride Bushido 10
Leben/Martin-awesome come back too.


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

although not the best i've seen, rory markham's head kick to brodie farber was pretty sweet.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

UFC 54: Boiling Point
James Irvin vs Terry Martin. That deadly flying knee was spectacular.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

gonzaga vs crocop
hearing and that kiss guy
rashad vs chuck

i also liked koschecks recent ko...


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Something is beautiful with WAND's KO of Sakuraba. And his one punch KO of Tamura.

My personal faves are WAND-Page II and Rampage Arona.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Coleman vs Williams. Funniest KO ever. Coleman eats shin and shoe and pulls a Justin Eilers and dies in hilarious, memorable fashion. So awesome.

Frank Shamrock destroying Igor Zinoviev and his career was a sight to see, too.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Lindland's KO of himself against Vitale was pretty awesome. Lol.


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

Damone said:


> Coleman vs Williams. Funniest KO ever. Coleman eats shin and shoe and pulls a Justin Eilers and dies in hilarious, memorable fashion. So awesome.
> 
> Frank Shamrock destroying Igor Zinoviev and his career was a sight to see, too.


speaking of Eilers...how bout him getting KTFO by Brandon Vera at UFC 57?:thumb01:


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

It's funny UFC 76: Knockout didn't have a single knockout throughout the whole show.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

"Flawless Victory" KO's are the best.

Markham vs Farber
Rampage vs Chuck
Stephens vs dos Anjos


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

RushFan said:


> "Flawless Victory" KO's are the best.
> 
> Markham vs Farber
> Rampage vs Chuck
> Stephens vs dos Anjos


how was farber vs. markham a flawless victorY or stephens vs. dos anjos? they were getting beaten before they won...:confused02:


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> how was farber vs. markham a flawless victorY or stephens vs. dos anjos? they were getting beaten before they won...:confused02:


UM...? They landed shots that made god wince! And walked away...


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I still think its Ace against Quarry.

It was just such a beautiful punch, straight down the pipe, with Quarry looking like he just got shot in the head.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Hellboy Hansen vs Azeredo and Imanari!


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

RushFan said:


> UM...? They landed shots that made god wince! And walked away...



I think your confusing a flawless victory with a one shot knockout. 

As i recall from playing some old school Mortal Combat when i was younger. A Flawless victory is a fight in which you win without taking any damage your self.


----------



## Ashilles (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah flawless victory is a win without damage like silva versus leben


----------



## Ashilles (Aug 19, 2008)

or emerson versus manvel the anvil

WAR EMERSON!!!!


----------

